# Female looking to gain Muscle



## Ariadne (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi I'm a female looking to get in to shape......


----------



## Arnold (Jul 15, 2012)

Ariadne, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## SFW (Jul 15, 2012)

Ariadne said:


> Hi I'm a female looking to get in to shape......



Hi, glad you made it!


----------



## SFW (Jul 15, 2012)

A little info about my friend Ariadne. She is 150 lbs 5'5'' 30% bf

Her goals are to reach 125-130 with a 20% bf

Anabolics are in her future once she reaches her desired bodyfat. 

Hopefully some of the female fitness types can take her under their wing to show her how its done.

Good Luck Ariadne!


----------



## Ariadne (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## charley (Jul 15, 2012)

*

welcome !!!
*


----------



## Spraynpray (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## aminoman74 (Jul 16, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 16, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Welcome. Glad to have you here.


----------



## brazey (Jul 17, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 17, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## NextMan (Jul 31, 2012)

I am new to the forum but old to the bodybuilding game and I wish you a warm welcome


----------



## maniac0614 (Aug 1, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Aug 1, 2012)

Welcome! Great to see another woman around here


----------

